# Broadheads fly 1.5" to 2" right



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I use one pendulum pin sighted it for 26 yards. I have begun shooting my practice Montec G5 broadheads.

The vertical is perfect at 26 yards but the arrow is hitting about 1.5" to 2" right. I plan to just move my sight slightly to realign. I'm not going to change from the G5 broadheads.

Is this reasonable to have broadheads be off just a little compared to the field tips?


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

This is pretty typical for broadheads. I use the same G5's and notice that they will hit right as well. Just have to sight in with the broadheads.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

When I switched to the montec my bow shot to the right as well. But it shoots much tighter groups than my muzzys, hope it kills as good as it shoots.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont care what the broadhead companyss say no broadhead is going to fly like a feild tip. so as long as you have your bow tuned properly/ paper tuned. you just have to sight your bow in for your broadheads.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

on another forum someone suggested I move the arrow rest slightly to the left and see how that corrects both the FT and BH. I did just that. I moved the rest about 5/1000 (thickness of a business card) to the left. At 28 yds w/ one pin, both tips shoots alike. Good tip from a fellow hunter.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

if your bow is tuned properly, everything is in cue, your broadheads esp muzzy mx3's will shoot exact to your field points. If your broadheads are off a considerable distance, like above stated, start with your rest...


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree with bretts, tune your bow and you will not have an issue.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

arrows said:


> I dont care what the broadhead companyss say no broadhead is going to fly like a feild tip. so as long as you have your bow tuned properly/ paper tuned. you just have to sight your bow in for your broadheads.


I disagree. My magnus' hit spot on where my field points hit, and I dont have to re-sight or re-tune for broadheads.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> arrows said:
> 
> 
> > I dont care what the broadhead companyss say no broadhead is going to fly like a feild tip. so as long as you have your bow tuned properly/ paper tuned. you just have to sight your bow in for your broadheads.
> ...


Ill have to second that, same experiences


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Two suggestions...

Have someone watch you shoot to make sure you're not torquing. Any flaw in grip or form will be exaggerated with broadheads.

Second, paper tuning is great but it is not always the "best" way to tune your bow. With your broadheads try either walkback or french tuning (a google search will quickly give you a better tutorial than what I could type off the top of my head). One note here, only shoot one arrow at a time using broadheads when tuning with either of these methods or it could get spendy very fast with broken arrows and broadheads.

If you don't plan on shooting any further than 26-30 yards, then perhaps you can get away with simply sighting in to the broadheads knowing that a 2" variance on shots at that distance is within the margin of error to kill your quarry.


----------



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Arrows... EXACTLY!!! If your bow is tuned... Sight in and PRACTICE with your broadheads and then go hunt. I haven't owned a field tip in ten years... They are irrelevant. We're bow hunters, shoot what you shoot in the field!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Cherry Reds on Snow said:


> Arrows... EXACTLY!!! If your bow is tuned... Sight in and PRACTICE with your broadheads and then go hunt. I haven't owned a field tip in ten years... They are irrelevant. We're bow hunters, shoot what you shoot in the field!!!


 :-?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (Oct 29, 2008)

Broadhead tuning, heres a link, it works and then your field points and broadheads hit the same....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=539460
Your going to have to move your rest and your sight to achieve this.


----------

